# Sticky  Official FN Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Post your pics of your favorite FN pistols (you own) here!


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)




----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NormanChang said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~


What does this mean?


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> What does this mean?


is for Hand Gun , I only have Rifle so I delete it ~~~


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NormanChang said:


> is for Hand Gun , I only have Rifle so I delete it ~~~


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Just one FN, but from a rest it's a tack driver


----------



## Stealth .45 (3 mo ago)

My one and only FN. I believe it's a "must have" for any serious .45 ACP collection.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Stealth .45 said:


> My one and only FN. I believe it's a "must have" for any serious .45 ACP collection.
> View attachment 22725


Agree!


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Stripped down the 502 to oil it, not impressed for a high dollar 22. has plastic recoil rod and i mean flimsy. 10 round mag won't even lock up in the gun. 15 round works fine. Slide is aluminum. the TX22 looks to be better built. actually the sig looks better built too. FN used to be a solid firearm, guess makin em cheap is where it's at now.

Both sights are not centered, Front is too far one way and the back one opposite of it. I may have got one made on a Friday afternoon. lol Just hope it functions, gonna be a bit before i can shoot it, see ins that i hate plastic recoil rods i just ordered a SS one from apex and an extra spring. also 2 15 round mags from joe bobs.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> Stripped down the 502 to oil it, not impressed for a high dollar 22. has plastic recoil rod and i mean flimsy. 10 round mag won't even lock up in the gun. 15 round works fine. Slide is aluminum. the TX22 looks to be better built. actually the sig looks better built too. FN used to be a solid firearm, guess makin em cheap is where it's at now.
> 
> Both sights are not centered, Front is too far one way and the back one opposite of it. I may have got one made on a Friday afternoon. lol Just hope it functions, gonna be a bit before i can shoot it, see ins that i hate plastic recoil rods i just ordered a SS one from apex and an extra spring. also 2 15 round mags from joe bobs.



Sorry to hear that. For the price tag, I thought it would be made very nicely. I hope it works for ya at the range

I gotta be honest, other than the Five Seven, I'm not a fan of FN handguns. I have owned an FNP years ago, and the FNS had some issues.

Now, their rifles are amazing. I have owned quite a few. But, 22lr versions of self defense guns are never quite up to par to the actual 9mm versions. And, most of the time, the company doesn't really make the 22lr version themselves. They typically farm it out to someone like Umarex. I don't know if FN actually makes this one themselves.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I'm sure it will function well, just not what i expected from a 500 dollar 22. The 10 round mag not locking up is worthless. can't push it far enough cause it bottoms out on the plate.

The sights can be moved, but i am probably going to put a red dot on it anyway. but still you'd think they could have centered them. and they are off quite a bit too.


----------

